# 4 Wheeler brands



## SCOTT C.

In the market for a atv, what are everyones likes and dislikes for dog training?


----------



## rboudet

Get a Honda!


----------



## 1st retriever

We had a Polaris. Would not suggest them. Go Yamaha


----------



## cpj

Honda, there is no other.


----------



## mlp

A couple friends of mine have the Hondas with the electric shift, and they have had lots of problems with that part. 

With them having so many problems I decided to try an arctic cat, and am very happy with it. I'm not very rough on my equipment so I can't say how they would hold up under more harsh condtions.


----------



## lablover

Honda, hands down.
I have a 2002 Rubicon with electric shift and it works fine;never a problem.
Honda retains a higher resale value when that time comes.


----------



## ducknwork

Does anyone other than Honda make a 4 wheeler? Methinks not...


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl

Haaaaaahhhhhnnnnnnnnnndaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## seandcso75

My buddy had a Honda and I have a Polaris. I had to winch him out of the snow several times due to low ground clearance and he couldn't make it up a snowy hill. I have had 3 Polaris' and would buy nothing else. Honda's however are very reliable if snow is not an issue. I also think a Polaris is so easy to operate a cave man can do it.


----------



## GulfCoast

My Polaris Sportsman 500 HO has been THE worst purchase of my life, bar none. My next bike will be a Honda.


----------



## laker

I have a Arctic Cat and I love it. I use it for dog training, pulling stumps, trail riding, pulling over dead trees, grading the road and I plow snow with it all winter.
Its 4 wheel drive with low and high ranges. I think it could climb a tree.


----------



## Pinetree

Have a Kabota would not own anything but


----------



## cwirvin

have had real good luck with artic cat


----------



## Steve Hester

I have owned several Polaris over the years, and now have a Honda, due to a deal I could not refuse. They are both high quality machines. Never had anything but minor problems with either brand. Would buy either brand again.


----------



## Golddogs

Suzuki King Quad. own a 700 and wish I could afford a 450 for the wife. Light,powerful and depedable.


----------



## dnf777

Are you set on an ATV? Or would you consider an XUV?
For carrying gear/dogs/training buddies, I wouldn't trade my JD gator for anything. Now all the guys in our hood are talking trading their ATVs for XUVs once they saw how versatile they are.


----------



## David Maddox

I've owned 3 ATVs over the past 17yrs. 2 Honda and now a Yamaha Grizzly 550 w/power steering, and independent suspension. I enjoyed my Honda, but they can't compare to this Yamaha. It is WAY MORE COMFORTABLE than the Hondas, and seems a lot more powerful than my 2 buddie's Honda 500s. This Grizzly is a Cadillac!!!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

I bought my Kawasaki in 2000. Used it in my company and still use it in training. Hit the start button .always starts and runs . Pull a trailer with all my training stuff on it with ease. At work really mistreated it...turned it end over end several times not to mention just side turnovers. Overloaded all the time...Just like a Timex watch it keeps on ticking..


----------



## webfootkennel of IL

I like the looks, sound, feel, ride and reliability of a Yamaha
Used everyday no matter what the temperature and fires right up and goes all day. My bird boys and kennel help can all easily operate it. Lots of gear hauled on the front and back as well as a client or two.

We condition all the dogs from an ATV.

We put over 4000 miles on our previous Yamaha, I made sure the next one didn't have an odometer, but the trade in value was acceptable,

Honda make a very reliable ATV also. 

Best color? Camo


----------



## suepuff

We've got a Honda and a Yamaha UTV...love them both and no problems!!


----------



## Bo Joe

I have a 2000 Polaris 500 Sportsman. It's been pretty good. Still running fine.

The only problem I have with it is that it is belt driven. Meaning if you're pulling anything with a load, you're going to wear that belt out. At this point my belt is getting done there and when I pull something, you can tell you're not getting all the power out of the machine. 

Also mine is not EIF so it kind of sucks starting when it's cold. But it does run pretty good. 

Sorry, can't comment on the others. I would still purchase a Polaris but would also look at a Honda.


----------



## Byron Musick

lablover said:


> Honda, hands down.
> I have a 2002 Rubicon with electric shift and it works fine;never a problem.
> Honda retains a higher resale value when that time comes.


 I Know Richard uses his Honda, I bought a Yamaha Grizzly 660, 2002 model.

I have rebuilt the engine twice due to the timing sproket falling to pieces, very painful to fix at home.

Currently troubleshooting a starting problem which is likely the starter, repair cost may exceed 500 bucks.... I think Honda has something, I like Yamaha when its working, but I never considered how I treated this 660 rough, its had the easy life, treaded more lilke a golf cart than anything else, and its had its issues. Not sure I would buy another.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Can Am. EOD.


----------



## DDRetrievers

I have owned 3 honda's since 1995 and never had a single issue with any of them. None of them have ever seen a repair shop or refused to start. I had a 400 Manual shift, a 450 Electric Shift and now a 2007 Rubicon with Hydrostat drive (& electric shift). The 400 and 450 I put over 10 000 kms on them before I sold them and my Rubicon has 5000 kms on it.

They are by far the most reliable machines out there. They may not have the most ground clearance or ultra plush suspension but if you want a true work horse that will always be there then Honda is for you...

Drew


----------



## Brian Cockfield

You can't beat a Honda for reliabilty but I prefer Suzuki ATVs and I've owned every brand minus Arctic Cat and Can Am.


----------



## Ricky Elston

Yamaha's are all I ride, four wheels or two.


----------



## Sharon Potter

I had a Honda Rubicon (2004) and really liked it....until the tranny went out exactly two weeks after the six month warranty. Seems that the Hondamatic transmission has to be replaced in its entirety, rather than parts....dealer said "out of warranty, too bad"....I took it all the way up the ladder at Honda and got the same answer. Not under warranty any more, so pony up $2000 and we'll fix it. I sold it as is to a guy who wanted to fix it, bought my Plaris Ranger, and never looked back. 

I really liked the Rubicon....but Honda's customer service was poor.


----------



## TXretriever

i really like my honda but my next purchase is going to be polaris made UTV i think.


----------



## roger

Train everyday, and live on a farm, my Artic Cat is used daily from training to pulling boats, trailers, hauling firewood ect...my next one will be another Artic Cat !!


----------



## ripline

Have an 05 rancher and it is bullet proof. Use it for everything. 
Alsoo have and 07 rancher and it has been in the shop twice now for gas pouring out of the breather tube. The second time two miles and three months after the first. Dealer tells me they are leaned down so much to meet emmissions that this is a recurring problem. Sounds like a design issue, but we'll see if Honda covers it under warrenty. They did the first time.


----------



## Blklab

Many brands are pretty good these days........
That being said i have seen some Honda's (Which is what I have) take a beating for years and continur to run like they were new. Hard to beat a Honda.


----------



## Bowngun

You might want to look at the ARGO 6 or 8 weeler / good but not fast on land and great in water goes almost anywhere.


----------



## EdA

4 wheelers Yamaha and Honda

UTV Yamaha Rhino or Kubota (which is probably the very best of the lot) with a hydrostatic transmission, the same one used in their compact tractors and a gas or diesel engine


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

I've had Yamaha, Polaris, and Honda. Currently, I have a Can-Am Outlander 800.... it is in another league than anything else i've owned or rode.

SM


----------



## mjh345

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I've had Yamaha, Polaris, and Honda. Currently, I have a Can-Am Outlander 800.... it is in another league than anything else i've owned or rode.
> 
> SM


I had a Can-Am 800 that the throttle would stick on. Scared the HELL out of me and it had to go!!


----------



## JJaxon

I owned a Polaris 425 Magnum and never had any problems, Plowed snow, pulled logs for firewood out of ravines, and hauled many deer out of the woods. Now own an 05 Bombardier 400 4x4. All the same uses and then the tree farm work, etc. Good machine with no problems. Not an EFI so if it sits for a month w/o running it starts a little slower but has never failed to start. Plowed alot of snow this year with a 52" plow / winch combination. I love playin around the country side with it.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Danny said:


> I own two 2004 Polaris Sportsman's. One is a 400 and the other one is a 600. Never had a single problem with either machine. I also bought them since they are American made and look the best.
> 
> Danny


It is my understanding that Arctic Cat is the only 100% American Made ATV on the market.

I think the Can-Am look the best. Here is my Outty.


----------



## Crihfield

I just bought an 09 Honda Foreman Manual Shift w/ Power Steering. Let me tell ya when your loaded down with ducks, bumpers, wingers, transmitters, and a blind pole that power steering is awesome. I have had problems with the electric shift on my old rancher and thats why I love the manual. It's great and I wouldn't own anything else. You have to choke it when it's cool out but I just start it while i'm hooking up the trailer and start it while i'm un-strapping the fourwheeler before taking it off the trailer. Just go buy one, if ya don't like it buy another one. They sell em everyday...lol


----------



## pixel shooter

Always owned Honda. but I wanted to move to a UTV, and if you want a work horse yet fun ride, Polaris is it in UTV. Full hard cab with doors in winter is nice for doing the drive way too  Dogs ride with me, will fit 2 kennels in the back, lots of room. Just in midst of putting a snorkel on it, it is beyond amazing where this thing will go, snorkel will just make it a little easier on me when it comes to water LOL


----------



## Greg Seddon

I remember seeing someone with a Honda UTV last year called Big Red they said they just came out with last spring.

http://powersports.honda.com/2010/big-red.aspx


I like the Polaris Ranger since you can ride three people together compared to the other UTV's. A few people I train with have both the Ranger 500 and 750, if I could afford one I would either get the 500 or Polaris just came out with RANGER 400 Side-By-Side.


----------



## Dan Wegner

laker said:


> I have a Arctic Cat and I love it. I use it for dog training, pulling stumps, trail riding, pulling over dead trees, grading the road and I plow snow with it all winter. Its 4 wheel drive with low and high ranges. I think it could climb a tree.





cwirvin said:


> have had real good luck with artic cat





roger said:


> Train everyday, and live on a farm, my Artic Cat is used daily from training to pulling boats, trailers, hauling firewood ect...my next one will be another Artic Cat !!





Shayne Mehringer said:


> It is my understanding that Arctic Cat is the only 100% American Made ATV on the market.
> 
> I think the Can-Am look the best.


I too own an Arctic Cat. I believe it has the highest ground clearance on the market. Mine is a 650cc TBX with the dump box on the back that can hold several hundred pounds. It's a work horse and I've never had an issue with it. Use it for dog training, maintenance work around the property, snow plowing and just plain trail riding. Very solid and dependable product!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I have a Kawaski Mule 610. I also have a two hole dog box in the bed with rails and a bin on top of the box. I can put all my wingers or bumper boys in the bin or between the rails. It goes everywhere I want to go. Plus I am a senior and I can get in it just like in a jeep, as it has a bench seat and sits two comfortably side by side.


----------



## duck duster

I have a 2007 Honda 420. It's a plain Jane machine. I went with a foot shift on the advice of a Honda mechanic telling me that the electric thumb shift doesn't screw often but when it does it is expensive to repair. I've never had an problem with it, and my kid tears around on it more than I do. It certainly pulls anything I need to get to the field. 
When snow is an issue my Honda is parked, and my 700 Ski Doo Summit comes out to play.
Cheers, Steve


----------



## fetchtx

I owned many ATV's and two UTV's, main thing that many do not like with the ATV
brands out there other than Honda is that they use a belt drive to transmission then two shafts to the axles. Honda does not, belts of any kind on ATV's well water and them just does not mix. 
A thread up on what atv's are best sorta like what dog food is best or what truck is best, what ever works for you is best. I keep wishing Harley would make em but oh well, another of lifes pipe dreams.


----------



## DDRetrievers

fetchtx said:


> belts of any kind on ATV's well water and them just does not mix.


So true, I have seen so many belt drive machines fail in the water. They also do not hold up well under extreme load/pulling . We tried using a Polaris to pull out a bull moose a few years ago and burnt the belt off it before we could get it 200 yards. Had to disconnect it and hook up the Honda.




fetchtx said:


> A thread up on what atv's are best sorta like what dog food is best or what truck is best, what ever works for you is best.


Very true, it is all about what works best for you!!


----------



## ducksndogs

Yamaha or Honda. I have owned 3 Yamaha's, 3 Kawasaki's, and one Arctic Cat. Several friend who have owned Honda's and Polaris's. By far the Yammies and Hondas required the least upkeep.


----------



## dnf777

DDRetrievers said:


> Very true, it is all about what works best for you!!



I would just add and whatever model has a reliable, accessible repair shop/dealer nearby...esp if a new one under warranty.


----------



## jbc

Arctic Cat. Have 3, lot of utility work with 2 of them, lot of trail riding, pound them pretty hard. Plus made here in Minn. Can't see owning any other. Minus; dealer network has gone to hell, company is not to user friendly.


----------



## Dave S

Honda all the way


----------



## Hughes

get a yamaha


----------



## 346ci

The others might haul butt but none will hold up like a Honda.


----------



## Cootmeurer

Honda,

The seat and plastic will fall off before the engine and drive train quit running.


----------



## Blklab

Cootmeurer said:


> Honda,
> 
> The seat and plastic will fall off before the engine and drive train quit running.



Seen several like that, that amaze me......but they still keep running.......


----------



## Crihfield

I bought a Honda Foreman last year and I love it. I didn't get the electric shift because it was snowing/sleet one night and the ES got stuck due to the snow melting and refreezing on the switch. For that reason I bought the manual shift but with the power steering. Let me tell you I love it. Especially when your hands are full you can steer it so easy. I think if you buy a Honda you won't be disappointed, but I would stay away from the Electric Shift cause it will freeze up on those nasty cold days.


----------



## prairiewind

I have found a 2004 Honda Foreman, 140 miles with electronic shift, a previous post stated the expense at the replacement of the es. Honda dealer here in wyoming told me the part was inexpensive and a half hour of shop labor, the machine is like new, not sure on the electronic shift?


----------



## hightech1953

I have a 2008 Yamaha Grizzly and love it . It is a brute and rides like a Rolls Royce.


----------



## clipper

I have had my yamaha kodiak for over 9 years... have had to replace the battery and am putting on new tires now... otherwise it starts and runs every day... its a tough little machine.. the plastic is oxidizing and the seat is starting to peel... but it runs perfect..


----------



## KNorman

Honda! 
I have a 2001 Rancher that runs like a top. The ONLY problem I've had is it gets a little balky with ethanol gas when I don't run it occasionally. (yes, I use Sta-bil)


----------



## wayne anderson

Can't beat Kawasaki Mule for a working machine (not a go-fast toy with lots of pin-stripes). 3010 diesel is great for all kinds of jobs.


----------



## Mike Berube

Finally broke down and bought a Honda Rancher. Own two Honda outboards (90 & 9.9), and love the dependability and performance in extreme conditions. Looked at the differences between a Rancher and a Foreman and couldn't justify the extra $1000 for the Foreman. The Rancher has more power than I will probably ever need. Very nice machine.
Mike Berube


----------



## ripline

Honda makes a great machine for sure! 
Make sure you use stabil to your gas each and every time ESPECIALLY when it is idle for more that a couple of weeks. I have had several issues with the float in the carb due to gas issues. I was told by the service mgr to religously use stabil AND make sure the gas is drained from the carb when idle for more than a couple of weeks. 
There is a screw on the side of the carb, quarter turn, choke the machine and hit the starter for about ten seconds, then shut off choke and do the same again with choke off (of course with the gas shut off and the engine starved of gas). Gas in the carb will pour out of the tube and that will thoroughly drain the carb. Retighten the screw and your good to go!

I use marine stabil and seafoam in all the gas I use.


----------

